# NEUROSINE



## preditor (Dec 28, 2005)

Says NEUROSINE, and Dios Chemical Co. the bottom has a Zero inside a square What is Neurosine
  Thanks, Preditor[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2005)

According to my first google it's BusparÂ®. I rather doubt your bottle is that though. I'll look some more for the fun of it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2005)

This sounds more like it.
 Cannabis preparations were still widely available in legend and
     over-the-counter forms in the 1930s.  Crump (Chairman, Investigating
     Committee, American Medical Association) in 1931 mentioned the
     proprietaries "Piso's Cure," "One Day Cough Cure" and "Neurosine" as
     containing cannabis.[44]  In 1937 Sasman listed twenty-eight
     pharmaceuticals containing cannabis.[36]  Cannabis was still recognized
     as a medicinal agent in that year, when the committee on legislative
     activities of the American Medical Association concluded as follows:


----------



## madman (Dec 30, 2005)

yo preditor the o in the square on the base is the owens bottlemaking machine mark 1905 1929   mike


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 30, 2005)

I happen to have one to. This bottle is the first dug cork top bottle I ever found. I was only 6 at the time and was with a school mate. If my parents ever knew I was digging through a dump full of broken glass and rusty metal they would have killed me. Until now 43 years latter, I had never seen another. This one appears to have a seam that stops half way up neck so I think its before the automatic machine. This could be what started my old bottle addiction @#!


----------



## JustGlass (Dec 30, 2005)

DIOS


----------



## preditor (Dec 31, 2005)

the seam on mine stops right under the lip, and has a seam around the neck just under the lip


----------



## lexdigger (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got one too that I dug in a toc dump. Not really sure what it is though? I've got it on my households shelf (lysols, vaselines, 3 in 1's, etc.) I never would have thought it was a med??? I'll check it out and see if it's any different than yours... if so I'll post a pic of it. Chris Capley


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 31, 2005)

hey all neurosine is in deed busbar. it been around for quit sometime . i made a post about this about 8mo. or so ago. theres another name for it that i just cant think of at the moment. common name used today its in my opther post thanks all happy new years all an good luck diggin bill


----------

